

ISeeYou: Disabling the MacBook Webcam Indicator LED - pedro84
https://jscholarship.library.jhu.edu/handle/1774.2/36569

======
rurban
Countermeasure: plastic [http://eyebloc.com/](http://eyebloc.com/) or just a
small piece of paper on a tape, which looks better.

~~~
pedro84
I think there's more here than what can be fixed with tape. Your computer has
computers in it that can be re-programmed in ways that the OS doesn't tell you
about. From the pdf:

    
    
      The same technique that allows us to disable the LED, namely 
      reprogramming the ﬁrmware that runs on the iSight, enables
      a virtual machine escape whereby malware running inside a
      virtual machine reprograms the camera to act as a USB Human
      Interface Device (HID) keyboard which executes code in the host
      operating system.

